# Main Gas Line



## arotundo (Jan 2, 2011)

I would like to replace the main gas hard pipe and fittings. What type of pipe should I use? I've read that galvanized will work but has issues with flaking. And I'm not sure where and if I can buy CSST. And not sure if the CSST is strong enough also if something off the road would dent/bust a hole in it.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Gas is tricky, so I'd contact a gas installation certified contractor (not all plumbers are certified to work on gas lines). You should follow the same codes as residential--my house has black pipe for the gas lines, not galvanized pipe.

Unless you have experience working on gas lines, I recommend you have a gas plumber do it. One small leak can kill, and the pipes are subject to stresses when we tow. So installaton really is critical for you and your families' safety.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You will need to tell us why you need to replace the black iron pipe. I can think of no good reason to replace it.


----------



## arotundo (Jan 2, 2011)

We just bought our trailer used and the hose from the tanks to the hard line has a spot where it was rubbing and is down to where the strings are showing a little and at the joints and the quick connect are rusted pretty bad. Thought if I was going to do all that work might as well replace the whole line. I have a appointment with a gas company in town to have them give me an estimate but I also wanted to educate myself and see if anyone else has done theirs.


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

If it were me I would not replace the black iron pipe unless you find significant damage to warrant it. The old saying is applicable here, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it." In my years working at a propane company we very seldom found iron pipe sections that needed replaced, and many of these on installations much older than your camper. If you do decide to replace, I would not use CSST. You stand a greater chance of causeing a leak once you start moving stuff around.
Just my .02$.


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

X2 on NOT touching the black iron pipe....it is used for a reason - one is it lasts forever -.i.e. my house was built in 1927 and has the original black iron gas pipes - inspected and tested and are still fine. NEVER use galvanized for gas VERY bad things can happen with galvanized pipe IT CAN KILL YOU like DEAD. When heated to high temp it gives off toxic fumes for one, the other thing is the joints are not gas safe the coating can flake and case problems the list of reasons not to use it is long.


----------



## arotundo (Jan 2, 2011)

OK took it to a local gas company in town and someone had replaced a section of the line with galvanized pipe







. So they replaced it with black iron for that section and also replaced the hose to the tanks. Thank you everyone


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

I have run gas lines in my house but not on my camper...black pipe only on gas lines, my opinion!


----------

